
Google Art Camera - aresant
https://www.google.com/culturalinstitute/project/art-camera
======
brudgers
About the art camera: [http://www.theverge.com/2016/5/17/11686296/art-camera-
google...](http://www.theverge.com/2016/5/17/11686296/art-camera-google-
cultural-institute)

